# Oooook guys, I finally got my pics up. How did I do?



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=414902&page=2

After months of working, this is the final product...or the near final product...depending on what kind of feedback I get. How did I do? Good? Bad?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good. Personally, too much red (I wouldn't have painted the cover of the steering column), but its nice. Other than that, I like it.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

yea, it was too late by the time i realized i went to far..all i can do is try to even it out...oh well...live and learn i guess


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Add a little aluminum trim and it should look nice.Just one man's opinion.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

aluminum where? hmm...i suppose i could do the rest of it in silver...man im glad you said that...it gives me something to think about now...and i like the idea already...i think ill put a poll up on my domain page and see what kind i response i get...thanks man.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I would get the gauge panel thing that's on E-Bay for like $10 and maybe some around the radio and vents.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

nice... i like that trim work


are you still on stock springs and suspension? me too....surprised no one have told you to drop it...all in good time right


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

oh mine is dropped, by 2"s and its probably settled another 1/4 or 1/2". but the shocks are still stock. it rides fine for me, its tight and there is practically 0 body roll. the bump stops hit on big dips on the road, but it handles great. no complaints from me!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

whoa, paint the airbag part on the steeringwheel, and some other small pieces yellow, n you'll have like a Ferrari theme going  . looks good though, also like the back-seat-filling-no-more-hauling-annoying-people-around-for-free-no-mo box . but, all that box space, and only 2 subs? just a thought heh. keep it up, lookin good


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

ya damn right no-more-haulin-yo-broke-ass-around. only pretty laides get to ride now dammit!...as for the ferrari theme, AAHAAHAHAA I LOVE IT!....i dont know if id do it thought...but i still love it! but yellow is one of my favorite colors!


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> *oh mine is dropped, by 2"s and its probably settled another 1/4 or 1/2". but the shocks are still stock. it rides fine for me, its tight and there is practically 0 body roll. the bump stops hit on big dips on the road, but it handles great. no complaints from me! *


my bad...the pics looked like it wasnt. Im getting ready to drop mine with coilovers and AXG's...looking forward to it


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

its hard to tell from some of the pics, but in real life, its easy to see that its been dropped. you may be lookin at some of the pics from when it wasnt dropped...if the wing isnt on it, then it isnt dropped. i got them mixed in with the new pics.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

okay, that makes sence. it didn't look dropped to me either.
nice paint. unique color, eh?
its too late now, but if you were gonna take out your rear seats you should agone all the way and just did a wall of 15"s to the ceiling. wouldn't that be ill? heh heh.
are you planning on painting your box to match? im not sure if i like the wood look but it might be major overkill to do the same color as your trim, seeing as how there's so much area.
way to go with your car though. that rollover sounds VISCIOUS!
glad to see you didn't let it get in the way of your pimpin'
~peace!


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

whoaaaaaaaa your ride flipped??!?!?!? i was like a CONVERTIBLE 200SX, thats pimped


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

lol, thanks guys, i think youll all agree that Nissan is a tough m/f.
As for the system, im takin some more plywood and im makin a cover for it, its the small stuff...like 1/8" thick. I didnt want to build the whole system out of 5/8" stuff cuz i thought it would cut down on weight. But the box you see there in the car now is going to be covered in carpet...the speedbumps i think..are going to be painted...i think...im still debating on that at the moment...

oh yea, about the wall of speakers...i thought about that for a while before i decided against it..i need to see out the back...well that and id rather not riske having a wall behind me if im in an accident again....after you roll a car, it kinda wakes you up and keeps you on your toes in bad weather...for obvious reasons


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Nice...
I like the pic of the car from the top with the sky reflecting on it.
What about painting the pillars red too?


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I thought about painting them, but i dont think they should be red. The color scheme of the 200s are wierd, they got all that black and then they have those grey pillars and headliner...i dont get that.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

That interior is goddamn unique! I love its Ferrari esque theme


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

is it really that much like a ferrari? damn im good


----------



## beataholic (Apr 25, 2003)

This is killer


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

OUCH!!! ^^


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

hmm a 200sx convertible seems to be a nice idea. i dont know if the body will still be hard enough. It might flex like crazy.
Nice way to jack a thread though


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Yea, i thought about it briefly and i asked my aunt about it. She said for about 2500 she could fab some stuff for it to make it a hard top convertible. I wouldnt want one though...all the sound equipment i got in my car, i would be even more paranoid...plus if i rolled again...id be friggin screwed...but thats why i have that wing on the back to keep my ass right side up...i havent rolled since! lol....rice my ass...


----------

